# Kindle 2 delivery dates



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya know someone had to start this...so when is your Kindle 2 delivery date??

Mine= Feb. 26th.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

February 27.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

February 25


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Feb 26 (2-day shipping)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Feb 25


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

mine is Feb 26 2day shipping


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Another Feb. 26 here! I can't wait!


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

Feb 25th. I cant believe I talked myself into it either. I've had my Oberon cover for a WEEK. I'll most likely sell it to offset the expense of K2 and cover.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

feb 25! they seem the same size k1 & k2 i will hold off on a cover till i try my oberon or medge


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Feb 25th (next day shipping)


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Feb. 25th


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Feb 25. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Prime Next Day shipping - 2/25


----------



## Malibama (Jan 29, 2009)

February 25th (one day $3.99 shipping per Amazon Prime contract)

Earlier today my delivery date was March 2-9.  Sometime during the day Amazon must've figured out I'm an early adopting Kindler and changed the date.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

Feb 26 -- 2 day


----------



## Sher-Ia (Feb 1, 2009)

Feb 25 ... I can't wait!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh shoot, the 25th is a Wednesday. I work on Wednesday nights. I better go request it off now. There's NO WAY I'm working that night.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Feb 26 -- free 2day prime... too cheap to spring for the $3.99 one day


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Feb. 25 - One-day shipping


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey, you better plan to add some bandwidth that last week of February. . . . . . .  

Ann


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

Feb 26 2-day prime.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Feb 25th should be a busy couple days here on the Kindle boards. I wonder if the box will be different? 

Lynn L


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> Feb. 25 - One-day shipping


Wait a minute... you ordered Jan 6 and have a ship date of Feb 25. I ordered Dec 18 and have a ship date of March 2. What's up with that!?


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Feb 25 (one day shipping)

Ordered 12/18.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

February 25th with Amazon Prime overnight ($3.99)

L


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

February 25 w/one-day shipping!


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

February 26 -- two day shipping.

Ordered December 15.


----------



## gdhaliwal23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Feb 26!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*THIS THREAD WARRANTS THE DREDGING UP OF A VERY VERY OLD POST: FUNNY READ ON:*

Though the word scroll will have to be replaced with the word jog or shift...with K2.

*SJC says: 
I would love to see the excitement of each person opening their brand new Kindle when it is delivered. I remember it all so well:*

Looking out the window every 5 minutes:

Knowing what it was when the doorbell rang. Heart pouncing: yessss; it's here...yessss! The UPS man looking at you like you are a member of the Cleaver family as you sing-song...Thaaank youuuu!! Have a nice dayyyy!!!

Then, you want to tear the box open: but you think twice; and ever so gently open it...and Oh!! when you get to the "Kindle box" under all the cardboard; a sight to behold. With caution, you anxiously unpack each side of the "book-like" box trying to memorize exactly where each item was placed.

Next, your heart drops to your feet when you realize you have to wait 2 hours for a charge. You plug it in, and check the time every five minutes. You pace, you keep checking the charge light, you go to Kindlebooks.com, you pace some more...Then magic...the charging light goes out.

Once again, your heart starts to race and your palms start to sweat. Ever so carefully, you hold it as not to smudge the screen. Gently flip the on switch and see the wonderful floating words Amazon Kindle appear; you can't believe your eyes...and then the Welcome, you are reading your first Kindle book. Of course, you nearly die when you see your name personalized on the welcome note.

You eat dinner late, because you were busy with the Kindle; then leave the dishes in the sink...hours and hours later, you're still up in bed, fumbling with Kindle: next page, last page, home, whispernet, flip, flip; scroll, scroll, download, one-click. Soon, you start to get drowsy and figure I better put my precious Kindle down before I fall asleep and roll on it and crack the screen. Reluctantly, you put in within arms-reach next to the bed (not on the bed).

The next morning you are awake BEFORE your alarm because of the Kindle. Flip, flip; scroll, scroll...you don't bother to make the bed...too busy. Oh shoot!! You put Kindle down...jump in the shower, brush your teeth, barely make it to work on time. The whole day at work; your itchy fingers want to pull out the Kindle. After work, sandwhiches or take out for dinner...too busy with the Kindle...no dishes this time; oh no-sir-e.

Later that evening; no TV...no time, too busy; still playing with the Kindle. Next day at work there is the hint of purple under your eyes from lack of sleep for the second night in a row; and once again--you gladly repeat the process. Oh the joy!

Ah the memory... wish I could be a fly on the wall; well, maybe a butterfly...for each person's reaction.
Enjoy!!

(Read the User's Guide...it's pre-loaded into your Kindle). *Visit www.SquareTrade.com for 3 year warranty ask for ADH plan (accidental damage in handling). *


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm really starting to not like this. I'm not trying to be petty, but if we were told shipping is based on First Come First Serve, why am I seeing people who've ordered AFTER me get shipping dates that are BEFORE me!? Most of them have 1 or 2 day shipping. But shipping TIME should not take precedence over shipping DATE. It seems like anybody who paid for 1 day shipping will get their first, regardless of when they ordered. That isn't the way I remember it being explained. I called CS but she said she didn't know why they were being bumped ahead of me, but told me not to change mine or it would push me to the end of the line. I feel like I've been waiting forever already! It's going to be a long month....


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I ordered today and have a March 2 delivery date.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Feb 26 for me with 2 day free Amazon Prime shipping....

Now I have to figure out what to do with my K1...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

February 26th with 2 day Prime.  I'm cheap.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Wait a minute... you ordered Jan 6 and have a ship date of Feb 25. I ordered Dec 18 and have a ship date of March 2. What's up with that!?


I also have a ship date of March 2 and I ordered November 29. I have free shipping. It appears that the ship dates are delivery dates as the number of days estimated for shipping is how many days after Feb 24 the new dates are.


----------



## dreamer333 (Jan 2, 2009)

Laurie,
My ship date is also March 2nd, and mine was ordered December 12th--also regular shipping. I think you're on to something there!  I sure hope it comes earlier than that, since they're _supposed_ to ship according to when they were ordered. It will be almost 3 months by then!


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

They are shipping on 2/24.  Add the days of shipping on to that to get your delivery date.  I am so glad I switched from free shipping to one-day now.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> They are shipping on 2/24. Add the days of shipping on to that to get your delivery date. I am so glad I switched from free shipping to one-day now.


I hope you're right. Is that just your guess or did CS tell you that? My estimated shipping _delivery_ shows March 9 to March 13. My ship *date* shows March 2. I took free shipping. I considered changing, but CS says that'll bump me to the end of the line.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I had the same March 2 Ship date (w/Super saver Shipping), so I called amazon. She also gave me the speal about changing my shipping would cause me to go to the "back of the line"... but I upgraded to Amazon Prime (trial) anyway and my DELIVERY date changed to 2/26.  Apparently, for those of us who used Super Saver, that tacks on 3 to 5 days from the fulfillment center.

From website:
Select Super Saver Shipping as your shipping speed. Please note that your order may take an additional 3 to 5 business days to ship out from our fulfillment center(s). Transit time for Super Saver Shipping orders is 5 to 9 business days after shipping. 

I think EVERYONE will get their kindles shipped on 2/24... but I really wanted something official from amazon that said "Delivery 2/26" and I got it.  Plus, I have 30 days to order other stuff with the free trial.  Who knows, I may like the 2 day shipping service so much that I may keep it after the 30 day trial is over.  That's why its called a "trial"......


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Well my email said I'd be in the first batch.  This evening I checked my status and it had updated to show estimated delivery of 2/25.  They start shipping on 2/24 and I have one-day, so the math says I should get on 2/25.  That is exactly what they are estimating.

Now... the big question... will they ship early?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

You know what, I NEVER got an email from amazon.  Did everyone get their email?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I ordered mine today, right after the press conference... and have a March 9 to 13th estimated delivery date. I hope they beat that estimate!!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> Now... the big question... will they ship early?


Awww, great! You had to go there! 

Now, you've done it. The next two weeks on this board will be filled with debates about if they'll ship early or not......


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvey, did you use super saver?  I added one to my cart (To test) at 6 PM this evening and it showed Feb 26 with the 2 day shipping.  It showed, March 2ond ship date with the Super saver.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

ogie287 said:


> Awww, great! You had to go there!
> 
> Now, you've done it. The next two weeks on this board will be filled with debates about if they'll ship early or not......


Oh man... sorry.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered mine during the press conference and used Prime 2 day and my delivery date is the 26th.  This was before they announced the order now and get early delivery for the K1 owners. They updated my account by the end of the press conference.  I surprised how quick they were with all the new orders coming in today and the fact they knew I was a K1 owner so fast.  Guess my 500+ Kindle books tipped them off.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Feb 25th with overnight shipping!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I ordered January 3rd with one day shipping.  My delivery date 2/25/09.  After finding out that I should expect it then or at least the next day, I changed my delivery location to my job.  I live in an apartment and if I'm not home for deliveries, they go to the apartment office which is closed by the time I get home from work.  So............. I'll probably attacking the delivery guy at the front counter.  Good thing I know the UPS guys well (LOL).  Too excited, too excited, too excited.  I think I'm starting to loose it yal.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Too excited, too excited, too excited.  I think I'm starting to loose it yal.

Yup, me too!!!!!


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh and I got one of those emails from Amazon.  I'm keeping it as a souvenir till my Kindle 2 shows up.  LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My UPS guy doesn't usually show up until late afternoon or early evening. I can usually call the center and have them hold it for me. That way I can pick it up at Noon instead of waiting. I've also been known to hunt down my driver in town to get a package from him. He's used to it and just laughs at me. I believe I did that with my first Kindle.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

Delivery Date: 02/25....  Ordered mine about 30 minutes ago...

Confession....  I CAN'T BELIEVE I JUST ORDERED THE KINDLE 2 ....    2 months after I got my Kindle 1.  I have serious issues.......  Hopefully my Kindle 1 and accessories will find a nice new home....

I am really embarrassed....

Chris


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My UPS guy doesn't usually show up until late afternoon or early evening. I can usually call the center and have them hold it for me. That way I can pick it up at Noon instead of waiting. I've also been known to hunt down my driver in town to get a package from him. He's used to it and just laughs at me. I believe I did that with my first Kindle.


lol wow lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> lol wow lol


Small towns can be nice.


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered right after the press conference this morning. I originally set it up for 3-day shipping and then decided what the heck - if I'm already dropping $360 on something, what's another $12, so I upgraded to overnight. I have a ship date of 2/25/09, and will be checking on that constantly. I'll update y'all if it changes.

The plan for that day is to rush home from work, tear it open and plug it in, run off to the dentist and try not to fidget while they're cleaning my teeth and then run home and download the books that are waiting in my queue to download. 2 weeks never felt like such a long time.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

k_reader said:


> Harvey, did you use super saver? I added one to my cart (To test) at 6 PM this evening and it showed Feb 26 with the 2 day shipping. It showed, March 2ond ship date with the Super saver.


Oh, shoot. I did - and maybe that is why my shipment date is so late.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gir said:


> I ordered right after the press conference this morning. I originally set it up for 3-day shipping and then decided what the heck - if I'm already dropping $360 on something, what's another $12, so I upgraded to overnight. I have a ship date of 2/25/09, and will be checking on that constantly. I'll update y'all if it changes.
> 
> The plan for that day is to rush home from work, tear it open and plug it in, run off to the dentist and try not to fidget while they're cleaning my teeth and then run home and download the books that are waiting in my queue to download. 2 weeks never felt like such a long time.


The good news is, provided you have whispernet, by the time you get home from the dentist, all the books you've got waiting will already be downloaded! If they're already pending, they'll show up shortly after you turn it on.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Order Date:  Feb 5

Ship Date:  March 2

Delivery Date:  March 9-13

Shipping Method:  Super Saving

Kindle 1 Owner:  Yes (I'm not seeing any priority here...)

I think I'm the victim of free shipping.  So ship date has nothing to do with order date but everything to do with if you're willing to pay for shipping.  I guess that makes sense.  I'm too thrifty to pay for something when I can get it for free and can be very, very patient.  Besides, this is Mr. KM's Kindle.  I don't get to bond with it, only hold and admire and I don't want to make K1 jealous.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

My e-mail said I am in the first group, and today my account says delivery date is Feb. 26th.  YIPPPPEEEEEE


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

I changed my order to ship to my office...don't want a Kindle sitting on my doorstep all day 

As a Prime customer, I got overnight shipping for $3.99. That's a bargain.

So here's a question (probably best answered on another forum but oh, well)...
Can I order Kindle books in advance of having the device? It would be great to turn the sucker on and have it loaded


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

knit4keeps said:


> I changed my order to ship to my office...don't want a Kindle sitting on my doorstep all day
> 
> As a Prime customer, I got overnight shipping for $3.99. That's a bargain.
> 
> ...


You should be able to go to the manage your Kindle tab on Amazon and see it listed already. Anything you order will then que to be delivered when you get your Kindle.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the backorder people should take priority (regardless of the fact that they choose Free Super Saver) over the people that are ordering today with 2 day or overnight.  We'll see if this is the case.  Free Shipping people, please post when you get shipment confirmation.

I never did get a letter!  I feel left out.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just upgraded to two day shipping ($12.00) - it moved my _delivery_ date to 2/26. Former _ship_ date was March 2-7th. It is worth the extra $ to get my K2 earlier!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine is March 2nd.  I had hoped for an earlier date but I'll settle for that.  I've waited this long.

I ordered on 12/23 and have super saver shipping.  Now trying to decide if I should change shipping, I'm afraid if I do it will mess up order so may just leave it alone.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

DH bought mine for me for Christmas on Dec. 6th and chose the super saver free shipping. Last night the ship date was March 2, 2009 with delivery date between the 9th and 13th.

This morning he changed it to one day and it no longer shows a ship date only a delivery date of 2/25/09 with item not yet shipped. with item ordered listed as: Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation) [Electronics]. He also got an email stating the upgrade yesterday just before 5pm.


----------



## Zurbaran1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Feb 25th - 1 day shipping


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Feb 25th One Day Shipping ~~~~~~ I couldnt wait


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

k_reader said:


> I think the backorder people should take priority (regardless of the fact that they choose Free Super Saver) over the people that are ordering today with 2 day or overnight. We'll see if this is the case. Free Shipping people, please post when you get shipment confirmation.
> 
> I never did get a letter! I feel left out.


I had free shipping and I've been waiting since December. People with brand new orders had earlier shipping dates because they chose 1 or 2 day shipping. My new ship date moved up some after K2 was released, but it was still dated for March. I called CS and she had no answer for me. This morning I changed to 2 day shipping and it moved my delivery estimate to Feb. 26. I think it's BS that they're not doing first-come-first-served as they advertised. Brand new orders should not go before people who've been waiting for months.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Shipping estimate: March 2, 2009 on Super Savior.  I own a K1 so should have jumped the queue.  And I live within 25 miles of the Amazon HQ too.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

march 2 for me.
can't wait, already buying books.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

knit4keeps said:


> Can I order Kindle books in advance of having the device? It would be great to turn the sucker on and have it loaded


If the Kindle is already registered to your account, you can start ordering books. When I ordered yesterday the new Kindle was on my account almost immediately.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

k_reader said:


> ... I never did get a letter! I feel left out.


Did you check it see if your e-mail program/filter thought it was spam?


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If the Kindle is already registered to your account, you can start ordering books. When I ordered yesterday the new Kindle was on my account almost immediately.


My Amazon account shows the 'thank you letter' and five sample books that I have clicked on as pending delivery to my kindle, which currently shows as '****'s kindle' in my account.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

March 2

I stayed with free shipping. Shipping to Alaska mean you can pay for fast shipment but it takes as long 

Sylvia


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay, I can't believe this but someone is trying to sell a K1 on Amazon's Marketplace for $1100+$5.99 shipping. Of course it comes with an M-Edge case and a book light --


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> Feb. 25 - One-day shipping


One day shipping .... fancy. These next few weeks will be very difficult for some of you guys. lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I probably would have sprung for same day shipping if I could have.

Tick-tock


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Two day shipping was fine for me through Amazon Prime.  DW wants my K1 so I get the K2.  Is she great or what?

I'll get mine the 26th which won't be all that long from now.  The wait won't be nearly as bad as waiting for K1 ... at least I have a Kindle to use until the K2 arrives.


----------



## kzav (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine was ordered 11/29, my shipping date also shows March 2 as the "shipping date" with free shipping.  Last night I tried changing the shipping method to next-day, and (of course) it changed the shipping date to Feb. 24.  Then I changed it back to free shipping, and sure enough, shipping date went back to March 2.  Guess you can't fool those Amazon computers.

I've always used free shipping though from Amazon, and I'm pretty sure every order I've ever placed shipped before the original estimated date.  I'm hoping this one goes the same way.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope your right about that.  I can't wait.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I hope your right about that. I can't wait.


 This forum is going to see so many reviews once people get their hands on these bad boys.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know I might be to busy dancing for joy to review it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My word of advice...  upgrade your shipping  

I chose the free shipping when I got K1.  It was the longest few days ever!  I very very very much regretted not get 1 or 2 day shipping.  It was especially hard when Vampy and my Kindle shipped at the same time and he had his days before me   

I ordered my K2 and did 2 day shipping!  
February 26


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just changed shipping to next day, now it has a date range from 13th to 25th, whats up with the ambiguity?

Not that it isn't better than before, just wondering.


----------



## Dedalus (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered Feb 5 but delivery date is March 9-17 with free shipping


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine was Feb 27, but I just changed to 1 day, so it is Feb 25.


----------



## Sher-Ia (Feb 1, 2009)

2/25  Next day delivery.  I want to take her with me on a cruise the following Monday!!


----------



## floridonet (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm going to take a guess and say some people at the top of the list will receive theirs either on the 23rd or 24th.  Wishful thinking??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They say the product is available on the 24th so one wouldn't normally expect it to ship before then.

However, if you recall, when there were new HP books coming out, the rule was it couldn't be sold before x date.  Bookstores had parties where they opened at midnight so they could sell soonest.  And if you pre-ordered from Amazon and asked for one day shipping, they sent it so that it arrived ON x date. . . . . .Maybe they'll do the same for Kindle 2. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Although I decided to wait for reviews from this board about K2 first, I did put it in the cart and played with the shipping to see what date it would give me and its still the same. Selecting next day gives me the 25th as delivery. 

Of course I should admit I been doing this going all the way in the cart almost ordering about 6 times now


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I went to Amazon and did a test just now. I set up a whole new amazon account (as if I was a new user) and added the kindle to my cart (today, 2/16) and went to checkout. These were the results:

Super saver- *Ship Date 3/2* (5-9 Bus Days FREE)
Standard Shipping- *Delivery Date 3/2 * (5 Bus Days $6.9
2 Day Shipping- *Delivery Date 2/26 * (2 Bus Days $11.9 
1 Day Shipping- *Delivery Date 2/25 * (1 Bus Day $18.9

According to their Super Saver policy it could take 5 extra days to fulfill the order. So they have factored this into their expected ship times and it looks like ANYONE who chooses Super Saver (No matter when they ordered) will get fulfilled in the 'second batch" of shipments. All the other shipping methods show that EVERYONE who ordered using one of those methods, (no matter if they ordered in December or Today) will get their order shipped out on 2/24. So, it seems Amazon will be able to process all the outstanding orders and any new orders (even an order processed today) in the "first shipment" sent out on 2/24&#8230; I bet they will be processing the super savers also that day.

Although the super saver thing is "above board" because their policy states the extra lead time in fulfillment, it&#8230; it will be really stupid if Amazon sits on those super saver orders in the warehouse to ship out 3/2.

I upgraded to Prime (using the free trial) because I felt I couldn't spend another dime on such and expensive item. I may or may not keep the prime, I guess I'll decide at the end of the month. For everyone who did order using Super saver, please keep this thread updated so we can see what Amazon ends up doing.

*For those of you with Ship dates after March 2ond....... I would call Amazon. Something must be wrong, if I can order right now, use super saver, and get a ship date of 3/2 and some of you have ship dates way after (having ordered much before today).*


----------



## floridonet (Dec 29, 2008)

It seems Amazon is making sure this time around there is enough supply for the initial demand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree. . . and I won't be surprised if every Kindle already ordered is shipped on the 24th and the only difference in delivery is the 25th for 1 day, the 26th for 2 day, and a couple of days later for super saver.  They can't PROMISE a sooner ship date with super saver, but that doesn't mean they'll hold it if they don't have to either. . . . .

Ann


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Although I decided to wait for reviews from this board about K2 first, I did put it in the cart and played with the shipping to see what date it would give me and its still the same. Selecting next day gives me the 25th as delivery.
> 
> Of course I should admit I been doing this going all the way in the cart almost ordering about 6 times now


You have NO idea how happy I am to see someone else did that -- but I caved and ordered it finally - with one day shipping so it will come 2/25


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am still holding on, barely.............. Yes I did put it in the cart again today to check the shipping time.  

Not sure how much longer I will last. I have a feeling if I do last until the first reviews come in, reading those will do me in.


----------



## debnixhoward (Dec 6, 2008)

March 2nd


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Originally, I had used the super saver for shipping, but I caved in and changed it to 1 day.  Decided I've waited long enough and wanted it as soon as possible.  I'm 45 years old and acting like a very impatient person (which I am, lol).  Just come on already.  My Amazon cover should come that day also and then I guess my purple m-edge will come shortly after that.  I'm going to hold off on the Oberon and see what they do with the buttons.  I don't really understand what they meant about concentrating on their buttons now.  I really want that greenman with the button that's on their journal.  I want the greenman in purple if possible.  I really didn't want to order the journal and convert  as a cover.  I didn't want to call them to find out.  I'm sure they get bombarded with calls, so I'll just wait and see what they come out with.


----------



## khamilton611 (Feb 12, 2009)

I broke down and changed from the Free Shipping to the Standard Shipping.  It went from shipping on the 2nd and receiving sometime between the 9th-13th, to a delivery estimate of 2/27 (and one would presume, shipping on the 24th).  Perhaps it will come on that day, and in time to join the March book Klub!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am actually started to get really excited, now. I have managed to keep it out of my mind but now that we are in the final home stretch....

L


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

February 26th


----------



## gigglebox1231 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm too cheap to pay for shipping so my shipping date is March 2nd. I really hope I get it before the 5th because I'm going out of town and don't want to pack actual books :/


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am actually started to get really excited, now. I have managed to keep it out of my mind but now that we are in the final home stretch....
> 
> L


I getting excited and I don't even have one on order!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

When I ordered my K1, I used Super Saver and when I got my shipping notice, it was in Bell, California.  I'm in Fountain Valley, CA and that isn't all that far, so I couldn't imagine how it could take as long as they were saying to get here.  It actually got here a day LATER than they had promised.. so I think they submit the paperwork but give the parcels a very low priority with the shipper, for Super Saver.

With BN.com I always got free shipping and normally my items arrived really fast, regardless.

I guess the good news is that Feb is only 28 days long and no one would get deliveries on the 28th anyway.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh and another thing.. when I received my K1, it had been shipped with whispernet ON and the stuff I'd ordered was there as soon as I plugged it in (it had been charged, too, but I still kept it on the charger for the recommended time.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Oh and another thing.. when I received my K1, it had been shipped with whispernet ON and the stuff I'd ordered was there as soon as I plugged it in (it had been charged, too, but I still kept it on the charger for the recommended time.


Now that I think about it my whispernet was on too when I got my K1 and when I turned it on the books I had ordered downloaded.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> When I ordered my K1, I used Super Saver and when I got my shipping notice, it was in Bell, California. I'm in Fountain Valley, CA


Howdy neighbor! I'm in Costa Mesa.

I made a comment about your avatar. Your cat looks just like the cat I had. So cute!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I keep telling myself I don't need a K2, that I will wait for K3 because it will most likely be the best of both K1 and K2.  But, like others, I keep reading this subject and placing a K2 in the shopping cart to check what my date would be.  I have finally decided that I'm trying to convince myself that I can wait - but it's just not working.  I am soooo jealous of you guys who have already ordered and wish I could just take the  plunge!  Especially before the release and the wait gets really, really long...  ARGHH

...and my daughter really wants my K1.....  (I really hope I cave and order)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

vg said:


> I keep telling myself I don't need a K2, that I will wait for K3 because it will most likely be the best of both K1 and K2. But, like others, I keep reading this subject and placing a K2 in the shopping cart to check what my date would be. I have finally decided that I'm trying to convince myself that I can wait - but it's just not working. I am soooo jealous of you guys who have already ordered and wish I could just take the plunge! Especially before the release and the wait gets really, really long... ARGHH
> 
> ...and my daughter really wants my K1..... (I really hope I cave and order)


Just remember, there will always be a "better" model on the horizon. I'm sure that even with the release of kindle2, they're already working on kindle3. You just have to ask yourself how long you're willing to wait. And of course you don't need a K2, but it's SO pretty and your daughter would REALLY love that K1. Just tell yourself you're doing it for your daughter's sake. You're a good mom 

(all this said tongue in cheek..you'll order when you're ready..and you'll still be a good mom if you don't order!)


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Luvmy4brats - I really like that angle.  I can just tell my hubby - I'm only thinking of Alexa....
....could work!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

vg said:


> Luvmy4brats - I really like that angle. I can just tell my hubby - I'm only thinking of Alexa....
> ....could work!


Yes try that angle. It is a good reason to get a K2


----------



## mtebrinke (Jan 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just remember, there will always be a "better" model on the horizon. I'm sure that even with the release of kindle2, they're already working on kindle3. You just have to ask yourself how long you're willing to wait. And of course you don't need a K2, but it's SO pretty and your daughter would REALLY love that K1. Just tell yourself you're doing it for your daughter's sake. You're a good mom
> 
> (all this said tongue in cheek..you'll order when you're ready..and you'll still be a good mom if you don't order!)


Too funny! I should try that one with my wife.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

VG, I would wait till the reviews come out from our friends here on the forum. It will be especially nice to hear from those that had a K1, and now have the K2.  They should be able to give some clear benefits so you can do your own cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

/sigh

I'm so pitiful.  I decided I couldn't POSSIBLY wait until Feb. 26th for my Kindle to be delivered Prime with no shipping fees, so changed it to overnight shipping for an extra $3.99 so it comes on the 25th instead.

Mind you, I have to work the evening of the 25th, so there's no way I'll even get to PLAY with it until the 26th anyway.  Maybe, if I'm really lucky, I'll manage to plug it in on the 25th before I head to work so it's at least charged by the next morning.

I sure hope they find a cure for Kindletosis soon...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> /sigh
> 
> I'm so pitiful. I decided I couldn't POSSIBLY wait until Feb. 26th for my Kindle to be delivered Prime with no shipping fees, so changed it to overnight shipping for an extra $3.99 so it comes on the 25th instead.
> 
> ...


But you at least attempted to go for the Feb 26th ship date. Me, I'd pay for same day shipping if I could. I want it last week! I'm unbearable when I'm waiting for something...especially a new toy.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Kindletosis, Kindlitis,  I'm starting to wonder if I should go get some kind of booster shot.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> But you at least attempted to go for the Feb 26th ship date. Me, I'd pay for same day shipping if I could. I want it last week! I'm unbearable when I'm waiting for something...especially a new toy.


I'd pay anothe $25 for PRE-day delivery


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL maybe Kindlitis is the noncontagious form?

Never mind, it's all contagious.  Changed it to Kindletosis!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

vg said:


> ...and my daughter really wants my K1..... (I really hope I cave and order)


awwww VG you are a good mom and your daughter really needs the K1  It's proven that kids who read more succeed better in life (not sure if it is true but it sure sounds good to me)


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I'd pay anothe $25 for PRE-day delivery


LOL - me, too! Where do I sign up


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine is 2/26 but reading all this is making me want to go back and change my order since I could get 1 Day shipping for $3.99. Amazon Prime is great!! By the way they have a 30 day free trial if you never have used it. If you want to get your Kindle faster, do what I did and sign up for the trial. 2 day shipping is free for a month.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Feh-bwoo-eh-wee 25th!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> Mine is 2/26 but reading all this is making me want to go back and change my order since I could get 1 Day shipping for $3.99. Amazon Prime is great!! By the way they have a 30 day free trial if you never have used it. If you want to get your Kindle faster, do what I did and sign up for the trial. 2 day shipping is free for a month.


I don't have Prime (and I won't sign up for another credit card) so next day shipping gets a bit spendy. But I'm also tempted to switch from 2-day to next day.

I need to keep telling myself I can wait... I can wait one more day... I can wait one more day... I can wait one more day


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> Mine is 2/26 but reading all this is making me want to go back and change my order since I could get 1 Day shipping for $3.99. Amazon Prime is great!!


I'm very tempted to switch my 2 day Prime shipping for 1 day but I really don't want to pay for shipping so I'm waiting.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kim said:


> I don't have Prime (and I won't sign up for another credit card) so next day shipping gets a bit spendy. But I'm also tempted to switch from 2-day to next day.
> 
> I need to keep telling myself I can wait... I can wait one more day... I can wait one more day... I can wait one more day


Kim, Amazon Prime isn't a credit card though...Think of it more like a Sam's Club membership. You pay a yearly fee to get a discount on shipping:

_Amazon Prime is a membership program that gives you and your family "all-you-can-eat" fast shipping for eligible purchases. For an annual membership fee of $79, you will enjoy:

Fast Delivery

Free Two-Day Shipping on more than one million in-stock items sold by Amazon.com. 
Upgrades to One-Day (Overnight) Shipping for just $3.99 per item. 
Two-Day and One-Day shipping usually apply across business days. Prime also offers special weekend and other shipping options for qualifying merchandise 
Free Standard Shipping for eligible items shipped to P.O. boxes in the continental United States (excluding Alaska, Hawaii, and U.S. territories, possessions and protectorates) and APO/FPO addresses with U.S. zip codes.
Simple Shopping

No minimum purchases required. 
Members-only 1-Click buttons on product pages. 
No need to think about shipping charges when you order.
Convenient Sharing

Shared benefits with up to four family members living in the same household._

They have a 1 month trial offer. If you don't like it, cancel and you won't be charged the $79.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, stupid me.  I didn't do enough research on Prime, I assumed it was tied to their credit card.  I've ordered so much from them lately, I wish I would have figured this out a few months ago.

Luv, thanks for setting me straight.  I'm now off to Amazon to check out Prime    
Using Prime, I could get next-day cheaper than my current 2-day


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

With as much as I buy from Amazon, it's totally worth the money. And, hey, you get a 30 day free trial. Nothing to lose! $3.99 for next day shipping? It's SO worth it. One of the good things about Prime is the fact that most of the time, even if I don't upgrade to next-day, I still get it the next day...Especially books.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Whooo Hoooo!!!  Signed up for Amazon Prime and upgraded shipping to next-day.  That puts me at Feb 25!

LuvMy4BRATS - Thanks for the Prime recommendation!


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

I was actually shocked that they give you the option to cancel it as soon as I signed up. Then you don't have to worry about the charge. I am usually a pretty patient person and always use the super saver shipping. I don't know if it will be worth it for me to actually pay for Prime.


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> With as much as I buy from Amazon, it's totally worth the money. And, hey, you get a 30 day free trial. Nothing to lose! $3.99 for next day shipping? It's SO worth it. One of the good things about Prime is the fact that most of the time, even if I don't upgrade to next-day, I still get it the next day...Especially books.


I have had a Prime Membership for over 2 years and feel like it's worth every penny. I no longer worry about minimum charges and get my stuff super fast. It's free 2-day but it often arrives the next day...I ordered something for my DH birthday yesterday and it was delivered this morning -- even though the estimate was Thursday. It really helps when my daughter needs books for school.

And, yes, I upgraded my Kindle to "next day" for $3.99 -- Feb 25 -- one week from today!


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

All you Prime upgraders are really, really, really tempting me to upgrade my shipping!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Prime is really good because I ship a lot of stuff to my parents (they're even farther in the boonies than I am). My dad is always calling and asking me to have some book or DVD shipped to him. Then they just pay me for it.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm slated for the 26th sweeeeet.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had Prime since they started it and love it.  The 2 day shipping is wonderful and the upgrade for only $3.99 for next day is well worth it for things like my K2.  I order way too much from Amazon, but Prime makes the pain a little less since I'm not paying for the shipping each time.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I changed from free Super Saver Shipping to Standard Shipping. Since I will be away on a business trip until Feb 28, my new delivery date of Feb 27 is good enough. I also changed my shipping address to work which gave me a single date instead of a range.

EDIT: I am saving my Prime trial period for when I will have more than one or two shipments.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine is still showing a ship date of March 2nd   
And it was ordered back on December 2nd 2008!!!
this seems really unfair to me


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

webhill said:


> Mine is still showing a ship date of March 2nd
> And it was ordered back on December 2nd 2008!!!
> this seems really unfair to me


What shipping method did you chose?


----------



## fotomatt1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just placed my order a few minutes ago and my ship date is 2/26.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> I was actually shocked that they give you the option to cancel it as soon as I signed up. Then you don't have to worry about the charge. I am usually a pretty patient person and always use the super saver shipping. I don't know if it will be worth it for me to actually pay for Prime.


I was playing around putting the kindle 2 in my cart, and when I go to check out, where it asked if I wanted to sign up for Prime, it doesn't mention anything about a 30 day trial. It says:

Click the button below to start your Amazon Prime membership. We'll charge your credit card ... $79 for the next year and annually after that as long as you want to remain a member. Your membership will automatically continue. If you prefer, you can set Your Account to "do not auto renew" and your credit card won't be charged for the next year. You can always request a refund of the most recent charge if your benefits haven't been used in the new term. If we're unable to charge the credit card above, we'll charge another credit card we have on file for you.

So... where do I get the 30 day trial?

Cathy


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> I was playing around putting the kindle 2 in my cart, and when I go to check out, where it asked if I wanted to sign up for Prime, it doesn't mention anything about a 30 day trial. It says:
> 
> Click the button below to start your Amazon Prime membership. We'll charge your credit card ... $79 for the next year and annually after that as long as you want to remain a member. Your membership will automatically continue. If you prefer, you can set Your Account to "do not auto renew" and your credit card won't be charged for the next year. You can always request a refund of the most recent charge if your benefits haven't been used in the new term. If we're unable to charge the credit card above, we'll charge another credit card we have on file for you.
> 
> ...


Have you already tried Prime before? You only get one trial.

You might try creating a new account (got another email address) and ordering with that and see if that works.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Have you already tried Prime before? You only get one trial.
> 
> You might try creating a new account (got another email address) and ordering with that and see if that works.


I'm not sure if I tried it before - I don't recall doing so, but my order history on that account goes back to 1999! I switched to a different account I have there and I was given that option... Hmmmm. I am wondering if I'm going to want to switch it back to my regular account... could deregister and reregister, right? Neither account has any books on it since this would be my first kindle. If I do plan on de&re registering, I couldn't buy any books til I get the kindle and switch it, right? That's not a biggie since I have some free books I'll probably start with...

Cathy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> So... where do I get the 30 day trial?
> 
> Cathy


Cathy--
I just added the prime trial to my account. If you continue past the screen that you saw, you will have to put in your credit card info and then the last page when you actually activate the membership will have a huge "start free trial" button. I just did it and save $26 on shipping for my K2 plus the cover that I ordered for it!!! Too cool!! Thanks to all for suggesting it!!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

frojazz said:


> Cathy--
> I just added the prime trial to my account. If you continue past the screen that you saw, you will have to put in your credit card info and then the last page when you actually activate the membership will have a huge "start free trial" button. I just did it and save $26 on shipping for my K2 plus the cover that I ordered for it!!! Too cool!! Thanks to all for suggesting it!!


Yeah, uh, that's not what happened. I got charged before my order was even finalized. Now I have to call Amazon and try to cancel it.

Update - called them, cancelled it (the charge will be on my card but there will be a refund in a few days). Note to self - if it says "If you click here, we will charge your credit card" then don't click there unless you want them to charge your credit card.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> I'm not sure if I tried it before - I don't recall doing so, but my order history on that account goes back to 1999! I switched to a different account I have there and I was given that option... Hmmmm. I am wondering if I'm going to want to switch it back to my regular account... could deregister and reregister, right? Neither account has any books on it since this would be my first kindle. If I do plan on de&re registering, I couldn't buy any books til I get the kindle and switch it, right? That's not a biggie since I have some free books I'll probably start with...
> 
> Cathy


Ok Cathy, since you asked, here is what I plan on doing. I am going to open a new email account and Amazon account dedicated just to my Kindle purchases. That way if I decide to sell my K2; for whatever reason, I can include the kindle library. This would increase the value to the purchaser, hopefully. I would remove my credit card info from the account and send the email account info and amazon account info off with the Kindle.

Just planning ahead for K3 or some other reader. I am not attached to ownership of books.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Ok Cathy, since you asked, here is what I plan on doing. I am going to open a new email account and Amazon account dedicated just to my Kindle purchases. That way if I decide to sell my K2; for whatever reason, I can include the kindle library. This would increase the value to the purchaser, hopefully. I would remove my credit card info from the account and send the email account info and amazon account info off with the Kindle.
> 
> Just planning ahead for K3 or some other reader. I am not attached to ownership of books.


Yeah, I might do the same thing. For one thing, the kindle account will be "clean" without a bunch of junk of all my last 10 years of purchases. My "media" page will be empty. And also if I share my account with someone (don't know of any friends or family that has a kindle, but who knows) then they won't see my whole purchase history, etc. And yes, if I sell the kindle, I can give the buyer the account, too (there's no personal info that can't be changed for the new owner).

I'm not creating a new email for the kindle account, just using a second one I already have. Than can be changed later if I give away the account.

BTW, for those of you complaining about waiting, I have to wait over a week more just to order it because I'm waiting for some Amazon Visa award certificates as soon as my cc billing cycle ends. So there's no WAY I'm waiting another week or more after THAT for delivery (hence the Prime questions). So buck up! You'll have yours way before I have mine, and this will be my first.

Cathy


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> BTW, for those of you complaining about waiting, I have to wait over a week more just to order it because I'm waiting for some Amazon Visa award certificates as soon as my cc billing cycle ends. So there's no WAY I'm waiting another week or more after THAT for delivery (hence the Prime questions). So buck up! You'll have yours way before I have mine, and this will be my first.


Bummer, hope the warehouses don't get drained before you place your order. I won't post any praise after I get mine, so I don't stoke the demand.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Bummer, hope the warehouses don't get drained before you place your order. I won't post any praise after I get mine, so I don't stoke the demand.


Thanks!  Although, actually I'm hoping for reviews of the Amazon cover, to help me decide.

I'm hoping that since it still seems to be in stock (new orders still showing a ship date of 24th), that there are plenty. I'm thinking that most people who want one fairly soon have already preordered - how many people are going to order in the first week after it's released? Hopefully not too many. Hopefully Amazon figured things out and won't run out again. I should know on the 27th how many coupon dollars I'm getting, and then I can decide whether it's worth waiting a few more days for the coupons in the mail. I don't suppose there's any way to call the credit card company or Amazon to find out the coupon codes...


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

SHHH, don't tell Oprah.


----------



## nepacer (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered the Kindle2 the day that I got the notice about its release date and it will not arrive until the 3/2.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

nepacer said:


> I ordered the Kindle2 the day that I got the notice about its release date and it will not arrive until the 3/2.


I did that too and I don't show arriving until March 9-12 but I did not pay for shipping as it makes no difference. we have had no mail for two day now due to low visibility - no planes flying. we have gone up to 5 day bad weather - no mail then in takes 3 days for the post master to catch up.... lets hope for good weather.
Sylvia


----------



## floridonet (Dec 29, 2008)

New shipping status!! Anyone else??



> *Items shipping soon:*
> Delivery estimate: February 25, 2009
> 1 of: Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device (Latest Generation)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Just checked , amd mine now says "shipping soon".  Woo Hooo!


----------



## floridonet (Dec 29, 2008)

I guess there's a thread about it.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3977.0.html


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> Bummer, hope the warehouses don't get drained before you place your order. I won't post any praise after I get mine, so I don't stoke the demand.


I wonder how long before it goes on back order. I'm not sure they planned for as many of the K1 owners that have decided to order.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I wonder how long before it goes on back order. I'm not sure they planned for as many of the K1 owners that have decided to order.


I think this economy has shrunk demand drastically.


----------

